# 189/190 Visa wait period with 75 points



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello Fellas,

Hope you are doing well.

I have 75 points for 189 visa and 80 points for State Nomination.
Age-30
Bachelors Degree-15
Australia Work Experience-5
Overseas Work Experience-5
PTE-20
Updated the EOI on 22nd Nov, 2018.

Is there a possibility that I can get the invite on 11the Dec, 2018 round or do I need to wait longer ?
Please suggest on waiting timelines for 189 or 190 visa.

Also, once you get the invite you go on bridging visa straight away ?

Thanks and Regards,
Navni Mahajan


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

which occupation?


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

you will surely get in Dec invitation round. Get ready with the docs and visa fee to lodge


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> you will surely get in Dec invitation round. Get ready with the docs and visa fee to lodge


Thank you so much Shekar. Have started working on PCC and all.
Fingers crossed. 
Any other thing I need to consider at the moment ?


----------



## adarshk111 (Mar 19, 2018)

Navni said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> > you will surely get in Dec invitation round. Get ready with the docs and visa fee to lodge
> ...


Please note that your IED (Initial Entry Date) will be one year from the day you do PCC/medicals whichever comes earlier.

Say you get your PCC done today, Dec 1st 2018, irrespective of when you get the grant, you will have to enter Australia before Dec 1st 2019.

If you are prepared for that, there is no harm in doing the PCC and medicals early. Once you receive the grant,
If you think you need more preparation time before you can travel, you can tactically delay it and even do it after lodging the application.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

adarshk111 said:


> Please note that your IED (Initial Entry Date) will be one year from the day you do PCC/medicals whichever comes earlier.
> 
> Say you get your PCC done today, Dec 1st 2018, irrespective of when you get the grant, you will have to enter Australia before Dec 1st 2019.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the info.That was really informative.
Right now I'm just hoping to get the invite in the DEC Round.Really need that to happen as I'm on sponsored work visa and I had resigned my job. If I could get the invite in this round,I'll get to stay here on bridging visa.

I have 75 points for Software Engineer and have submitted my application on 22nd Nov,2018.Do you think I can get the invite in this round ?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Navni said:


> Thank you so much for the info.That was really informative.
> Right now I'm just hoping to get the invite in the DEC Round.Really need that to happen as I'm on sponsored work visa and I had resigned my job. If I could get the invite in this round,I'll get to stay here on bridging visa.
> 
> I have 75 points for Software Engineer and have submitted my application on 22nd Nov,2018.Do you think I can get the invite in this round ?


Sure-100%. You only have 11 days of 75 pointers in front of you. Just so you know, you will get bridging visa only after lodging 189 application and not after the invite.

Get ready with all the docs (PCC & Medicals), and lodge as soon as you can. (lodging can be done before medicals and PCC too)


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Sure-100%. You only have 11 days of 75 pointers in front of you. Just so you know, you will get bridging visa only after lodging 189 application and not after the invite.
> 
> Get ready with all the docs (PCC & Medicals), and lodge as soon as you can. (lodging can be done before medicals and PCC too)


Thank you so much Shahid.If that happens, it would change a lot of things for me.
I'm already working on the documents.

Also,I got my skills assessed in 2017 and is valid till May 2017.
If I get the invite in DEC Round and use the same skilled assessment, it will be expired by the time I'll get the PR.What shall I do in that case ?

Also,I'm not working with my employer anymore and I have the old statuary declaration that says still working there, would I need to get a new statutory declaration or if I attach the last payslips and relieving letter with the declaration, will that suffice ?

I'm working on below docs and will be getting these attested:
* Assessment letter by ACS
* Passport front & back (where all personal information is printed)
* Bachelors/Masters Degrees certificates
* Experience letter (the one that was submitted to the assessment body)
* IELTS/PTE Scorecard
* Australian Federal Police (AFP) check- Already Applied
* PCC from India Embassy- Already Applied
* Bank Statement for last one year with CBA
* Income Tax Return Documents from India

The docs that don't need attestation:
* Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment)
* Form 1221

Please suggest if anything else is required.Thank you in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Your skills assessment letter has to be valid at the point of invitation  it can expire during processing.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Navni said:


> Thank you so much for the info.That was really informative.
> Right now I'm just hoping to get the invite in the DEC Round.Really need that to happen as I'm on sponsored work visa and I had resigned my job. If I could get the invite in this round,I'll get to stay here on bridging visa.
> 
> I have 75 points for Software Engineer and have submitted my application on 22nd Nov,2018.Do you think I can get the invite in this round ?


What visa will you be on when you lodge your 189?

Will your sponsored work visa be cancelled now that you have resigned from your job? 

If yes:
Usually the Bridging Visa A is tied to the previous substantive visa, and if that visa is cancelled - it might mean the Bridging Visa A is cancelled too - which may mean you go on to another Bridging Visa (e.g. C / D if before you lodged, or E if after).

Do be careful and check with a MARA agent


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What visa will you be on when you lodge your 189?
> 
> Will your sponsored work visa be cancelled now that you have resigned from your job?
> 
> ...


Yes can understand your point.

I finished work on 3Nov, 2018 and was on sponsored work visa 457.I'm allowed to stay in country for another 60 days and still on 457 visa.
If I could get the invite in this DEC Round,I would not need to apply for any other visa.

And if not then I will have to apply for tourist visa by mid dec to extend my stay here and wait for 11 Jan,2018 round.

I hope I don't see any challenges with that.

Do you recommend reaching out to migration agent ?

Thank you.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

You will definitely get it in December cycle


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Navni said:


> Yes can understand your point.
> 
> I finished work on 3Nov, 2018 and was on sponsored work visa 457.I'm allowed to stay in country for another 60 days and still on 457 visa.
> If I could get the invite in this DEC Round,I would not need to apply for any other visa.
> ...


I do wonder if the 189 processing time will be streamlined as we had previous visas in Australia...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Navni said:


> Yes can understand your point.
> 
> I finished work on 3Nov, 2018 and was on sponsored work visa 457.I'm allowed to stay in country for another 60 days and still on 457 visa.
> If I could get the invite in this DEC Round,I would not need to apply for any other visa.
> ...


Did your sponsored work visa end on 3 Nov 2018 too? 

Because in these 60 days, if you apply for 189/190 and get a Bridging Visa A - if/when those 60 days are up and you haven't got a new sponsor, your 457 may be cancelled (is my understanding) - which would also cancel your Bridging Visa A, and put you on a Bridging Visa E. 

A tourist visa with no "no further stay condition" may be easier than taking that risk (Bridging Visa E has no travel or work rights, unless you appeal for work rights).

Definitely worth checking with a MARA agent I think.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I do wonder if the 189 processing time will be streamlined as we had previous visas in Australia...


What I have heard is that the majority of time elapsed in getting the grant is eaten away by the time taken for a CO to be assigned to the case (remaining idle till then). Not sure though. Once assigned, it depends on the quality of the documents (and a bit of pure chance- wherein our application is one of the random chosen for third party verification etc.)


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> What I have heard is that the majority of time elapsed in getting the grant is eaten away by the time taken for a CO to be assigned to the case (remaining idle till then). Not sure though. Once assigned, it depends on the quality of the documents (and a bit of pure chance- wherein our application is one of the random chosen for third party verification etc.)


hey, 

did it take 9 months to get the 189 invite? :O


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> hey,
> 
> did it take 9 months to get the 189 invite? :O


Yes bro long 9 months. (there are others who have had it well over an year) my current visa would have expired in March 2019.
Hope you get it soon unlike me (if you haven't already)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> What I have heard is that the majority of time elapsed in getting the grant is eaten away by the time taken for a CO to be assigned to the case (remaining idle till then). Not sure though. Once assigned, it depends on the quality of the documents (and a bit of pure chance- wherein our application is one of the random chosen for third party verification etc.)


With the sheer volume of applications out there, I wouldn't be surprised if that is the case - that the majority of time is the application waiting to be assigned a CO.

If verification has to be done, then it also results in the CO having to wait on other departments getting back to them.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

shahid15 said:


> Yes bro long 9 months. (there are others who have had it well over an year) my current visa would have expired in March 2019.
> Hope you get it soon unlike me (if you haven't already)


you should have tried on 190 nsw too (I heard that they favour 261312 job code), I think its faster than 189 (not so sure)
anyway now you're in  
cheers!


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Sure-100%. You only have 11 days of 75 pointers in front of you. Just so you know, you will get bridging visa only after lodging 189 application and not after the invite.
> 
> Get ready with all the docs (PCC & Medicals), and lodge as soon as you can. (lodging can be done before medicals and PCC too)


Where are you checking for the latest invitation rounds? Home affairs site is not updated after 11th September.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Are these mandatory:

* Bank Statement 
* Income Tax Return Documents

When we have provided Employment confirmation from the respective employers? 




Navni said:


> Thank you so much Shahid.If that happens, it would change a lot of things for me.
> I'm already working on the documents.
> 
> Also,I got my skills assessed in 2017 and is valid till May 2017.
> ...


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

ghewa said:


> Are these mandatory:
> 
> * Bank Statement
> * Income Tax Return Documents
> ...


These are Very strong proofs of employment. If possible, upload them without fail.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

yogjeet1984 said:


> Where are you checking for the latest invitation rounds? Home affairs site is not updated after 11th September.


Probably using Iscah and Immitracker.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did your sponsored work visa end on 3 Nov 2018 too?
> 
> Because in these 60 days, if you apply for 189/190 and get a Bridging Visa A - if/when those 60 days are up and you haven't got a new sponsor, your 457 may be cancelled (is my understanding) - which would also cancel your Bridging Visa A, and put you on a Bridging Visa E.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you and thanks for the info.

The 457 visa is still in effect and will be cancelled mostly by 1st Jan,2018 by DIBP(Not by employer) after 60 days of stay in Australia.Just rechecked my visa status now again to be sure and it's in effect. 

That's why getting an Invite in DEC Round is very crucial in my case otherwise I will have to apply for tourist visa for waiting till Jan round.
I'm hoping if I get the invite,I'll have working rights in Australia even if I'm on bridging visa.

Thanks !


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

ghewa said:


> Are these mandatory:
> 
> * Bank Statement
> * Income Tax Return Documents
> ...


They are not mandatory but I don't mind providing it.
You could focus on the main docs.No worries.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

yogjeet1984 said:


> Where are you checking for the latest invitation rounds? Home affairs site is not updated after 11th September.


Even I'm unable to see the latest invite patterns except on iscah.
Also,I have applied for 190 NSW State Nomination on 23rdNov, 2018 and unfortunately haven't got the invite for that yet.

I hope I get lucky somehow before DEC.

Regards,
Navni


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Navni said:


> Totally agree with you and thanks for the info.
> 
> The 457 visa is still in effect and will be cancelled mostly by 1st Jan,2018 by DIBP(Not by employer) after 60 days of stay in Australia.Just rechecked my visa status now again to be sure and it's in effect.
> 
> ...


If its of any help- My wife arrived on a tourist visa (just 3 months validity) last month, I applied 189 on 30th November, and she got a bridging visa without any conditions (meaning she can work full time and study or enrol in a Uni)
Only thing is you need to be granted a tourist visa without a no further stay condition
Edit: The bridging visa (and therefore working rights) will be effective only after the expiry of 3 months (from the date of arrival in Australia) in our case


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> you should have tried on 190 nsw too (I heard that they favour 261312 job code), I think its faster than 189 (not so sure)
> anyway now you're in
> cheers!


Don't know if 190 nsw is faster than 189 
I had an eoi for 190 nsw too, didn't get invited on that. When I got 189, withdrew 190.
(And was too much in love with Melbourne, was hoping desperately to stick around here than having had to uproot to Sydney)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Navni said:


> Totally agree with you and thanks for the info.
> 
> The 457 visa is still in effect and will be cancelled mostly by 1st Jan,2018 by DIBP(Not by employer) after 60 days of stay in Australia.Just rechecked my visa status now again to be sure and it's in effect.
> 
> ...


Do update the forum if you do get an invite in the Dec round, and lodge before your 457 is cancelled, and then remain onshore after your 457 is cancelled


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Just over 3 days until the round commences. Immitracker is starting to fill up, but 75 pointers are almost guaranteed, I'd put money on it.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Just over 3 days until the round commences. Immitracker is starting to fill up, but 75 pointers are almost guaranteed, I'd put money on it.


Haha ! Thank you so much for your well wishes.Hope you win that bet.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do update the forum if you do get an invite in the Dec round, and lodge before your 457 is cancelled, and then remain onshore after your 457 is cancelled



Definitely update you guys if that happens.An epic moment to share with everyone. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Navni said:


> Definitely update you guys if that happens.An epic moment to share with everyone.
> Fingers crossed.


Received the invitation fellas ! Thank you so much for your faith.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Navni said:


> Haha ! Thank you so much for your well wishes.Hope you win that bet.


Looks like you would have won if have bet some money on it.Received the invitation.Cheers !


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> If its of any help- My wife arrived on a tourist visa (just 3 months validity) last month, I applied 189 on 30th November, and she got a bridging visa without any conditions (meaning she can work full time and study or enrol in a Uni)
> Only thing is you need to be granted a tourist visa without a no further stay condition
> Edit: The bridging visa (and therefore working rights) will be effective only after the expiry of 3 months (from the date of arrival in Australia) in our case




Received the invitation ! Yay !
Was going through the big 17 pager form after that.There was a section where it asks for details of non migration family members,I was updating details of my parents but in the end, it started asking for their passport etc details to attach.

Is it mandatory to attach their documents or could just leave it blank ?
It looks like that's required there.

Also do we need to update the coloured documents as some of my docs are black and white but clarity is good ?

And do we need to attach the experience certificate of companies that is not relevant or will not give you points ?
ACS has deducted my two years from experience from five years overseas experiences shall I just mention 3 years overseas experience ?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

For non-migrating members of family unit, you can't include parents or siblings.
Family unit in this context means your spouse and your dependent children only.
If you ate not including any of the above in your application, leave it blank


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> For non-migrating members of family unit, you can't include parents or siblings.
> Family unit in this context means your spouse and your dependent children only.
> If you ate not including any of the above in your application, leave it blank


Thank you so much shahid.

Shall I just say no as I can't leave it blank after selecting yes for non-migrating members ?

List all members of your family unit who are not applying to migrate with you. This includes your Australian citizen family members.

In some circumstances, non-migrating family members may be required to undergo health and character clearances.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Navni said:


> Thank you so much shahid.
> 
> Shall I just say no as I can't leave it blank after selecting yes for non-migrating members ?
> 
> ...



I have received the bridging visa notification but it says it's not active as my existing visa is in effect.Does anyone know if I can apply for bridging visa B even if bridging visa A is not active ?


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Navni said:


> Received the invitation fellas ! Thank you so much for your faith.


I have paid the visa fee and received the bridging visa notification but it says it's not active as my existing visa is in effect.Does anyone know if I can apply for bridging visa B even if bridging visa A is not active ?


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> you will surely get in Dec invitation round. Get ready with the docs and visa fee to lodge


I have paid the visa fee and received the bridging visa notification but it says it's not active as my existing visa is in effect.Does anyone know if I can apply for bridging visa B even if bridging visa A is not active ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Navni said:


> I have paid the visa fee and received the bridging visa notification but it says it's not active as my existing visa is in effect.Does anyone know if I can apply for bridging visa B even if bridging visa A is not active ?


Yes, others on this forum have reported being able to do the same.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes, others on this forum have reported being able to do the same.


Thank you so much PrettyIsotonic for your quick response. 

Cheers,
Nav


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Navni said:


> Even I'm unable to see the latest invite patterns except on iscah.
> Also,I have applied for 190 NSW State Nomination on 23rdNov, 2018 and unfortunately haven't got the invite for that yet.
> 
> I hope I get lucky somehow before DEC.
> ...


I went from EOI submission NSW to a Nomination in under a week around the same time you applied. With 75 points. Haven't read through the whole thread (I will have finished it soon...) so I am still in suspense to see if you got it, but just wanted to let you know. 

Regards

Edit: you got it... great... whew.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyad said:


> I went from EOI submission NSW to a Nomination in under a week around the same time you applied. With 75 points. Haven't read through the whole thread (I will have finished it soon...) so I am still in suspense to see if you got it, but just wanted to let you know.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Edit: you got it... great... whew.


Thank you so much.Yes finally got it. Also,I'm planning to travel home and take a break from work starting Jan,2019 till May 2019.

I have been granted bridging visa A which is not active yet and l'll have to apply for bridging visa B and need to give DIBP the reason to travel,any ideas what solid reason I can give it to them ?

Also taking a 4 month of break would be a big deal ?

and once I get back, I still wish to have the work rights to be able to work in Australia.
Please suggest.

Travelling for more than 4 months impacts the citizenship process in longer run ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What visa will you be on when you lodge your 189?
> 
> Will your sponsored work visa be cancelled now that you have resigned from your job?
> 
> ...




Thank you so much.Yes finally got it. Also,I'm planning to travel home and take a break from work starting Jan,2019 till May 2019.

I have been granted bridging visa A which is not active yet and l'll have to apply for bridging visa B and need to give DIBP the reason to travel,any ideas what solid reason I can give it to them ?

Also taking a 4 month of break would be a big deal ?

and once I get back, I still wish to have the work rights to be able to work in Australia.
Please suggest.

Travelling for more than 4 months impacts the citizenship process in longer run ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

nvhcc89 said:


> You will definitely get it in December cycle


Thank you so much.Yes finally got it. Also,I'm planning to travel home and take a break from work starting Jan,2019 till May 2019.

I have been granted bridging visa A which is not active yet and l'll have to apply for bridging visa B and need to give DIBP the reason to travel,any ideas what solid reason I can give it to them ?

Also taking a 4 month of break would be a big deal ?

and once I get back, I still wish to have the work rights to be able to work in Australia.
Please suggest.

Travelling for more than 4 months impacts the citizenship process in longer run ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> you will surely get in Dec invitation round. Get ready with the docs and visa fee to lodge


Thank you so much.Yes finally got it. Also,I'm planning to travel home and take a break from work starting Jan,2019 till May 2019.

I have been granted bridging visa A which is not active yet and l'll have to apply for bridging visa B and need to give DIBP the reason to travel,any ideas what solid reason I can give it to them ?

Also taking a 4 month of break would be a big deal ?

and once I get back, I still wish to have the work rights to be able to work in Australia.
Please suggest.

Travelling for more than 4 months impacts the citizenship process in longer run ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey everyone !!

I am waiting for an invite with 75 points in 2613 category.

what are the chances that I will get an invite in January, I have updated EOI on 14th December?

Thanks !!


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Great chance mate. 75 points till December 10 are cleared so you should be clear.


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey Fellas,
I’m back here.
So I got the PR invitation in Dec 2018 and I lodged my application on 13Dec 2018.I was contacted by CO on 23rd March,2019 for my employment docs which I had already attached.
Not sure why he asked me for same docs again.
It’s been 5 months and 10 days that I had filed my application but it’s still not granted.
The website says that the max processing time is 6 months now.
It’s bit worrisome ,is it worth reaching Immigration dept to check for my application if possible ? 
Not sure how long I have to wait ?
Thanks !


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

Navni said:


> Hey Fellas,
> I’m back here.
> So I got the PR invitation in Dec 2018 and I lodged my application on 13Dec 2018.I was contacted by CO on 23rd March,2019 for my employment docs which I had already attached.
> Not sure why he asked me for same docs again.
> ...



Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.

The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.

I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.

Hope you get your grants soon.x


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Navni said:


> Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> 
> The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.
> 
> ...


Cheers
Good luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Navni said:


> Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> 
> The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations Navni


----------



## Navni (Mar 10, 2017)

SG said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> > Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> ...


Thank you SG.Good luck to you as well. 🙂


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Navni said:


> Thank you SG.Good luck to you as well. 🙂


Thanks Navni


----------

